# My pool filter BARFED on me



## Melensdad

So we have this new pool, finally got it done late last summer.

This spring's opening has not been uneventful.  Green water from leaves that got blown under the cover, etc. etc.

But this morning was just the icing on the crap cake.  My old pool could "backflush" the filter and blow green gunk out into the farmfield.  No such feature on this new/nifty/deluxe model my wife picked out.  Nope, with this model you pull a filter cartridge and hose it off.

Nobody told me about the air pressure inside the filter tank.  Take off that cover and out comes 40 gallons of green swamp water.  

Tell me again how much fun swimming pools are


----------



## Big Dog

I will never own a pool again .................


----------



## SShepherd

HAHAHAHA, I hope you don't have a motorhome, I hear emptying those blackwater tanks can end in similar results.

Pool ?? what happened to going to the lake ?


----------



## muleman RIP

You should have a vent to release before opening the filter housing.


----------



## tommu56

Melensdad said:


> So we have this new pool, finally got it done late last summer.
> 
> This spring's opening has not been uneventful.  Green water from leaves that got blown under the cover, etc. etc.
> 
> But this morning was just the icing on the crap cake.  My old pool could "backflush" the filter and blow green gunk out into the farmfield.  No such feature on this new/nifty/deluxe model my wife picked out.  Nope, with this model you pull a filter cartridge and hose it off.
> 
> Nobody told me about the air pressure inside the filter tank.  Take off that cover and out comes 40 gallons of green swamp water.
> 
> Tell me again how much fun swimming pools are



Pools:

Aren't they a hole in the ground you throw money in too?


----------



## thepooguy

DONT BLAME ME!..........i didnt build that one


----------



## Melensdad

Well things are getting a bit better.

The filter ran all day (after I cleaned the element this morning) and the water is a light shade of green and when its not stirred up you can see the bottom.  Ran the vacuum a while and the filter began to clog so I cleaned it again.  Been running it this afternoon and its looking better.

While all that was happening I decided to drain the hot tub.  The pool has a hot tub on the end, both are connected but each has its own pump.  They share a filter and heater.  My goal was to totally pump the hot tub dry using a gas powered pump and refill it.  A piece of willow branch got sucked into the gas pumps impeller, seized the pump.  Rebuilt the pump and finished the job.

Now I had a pool that was slowing cleaning itself and an empty hot tub.  Run a hose to the hot tub and start filling it.  Get it filled up to the water return ports so I fire up the pump in there and there was still some RV Anti-Freeze in the lines that blew into the hot tub.  GREAT.  Now I have to pump it out again and start over.

All this time the pool is slowly getting clearer.  Still light green and a bit murky but getting better.  

Despite the setbacks I see clear water at the end of the adventure.  I sure love these low maintainence pools.


----------



## muleman RIP

I was going to start on mine again but now it is so dang cold I have other things to do. Welder is stopping by this afternoon to fix a few things so I have some prep work to do. Our pool is polluted with dandelion fuzzies right now and they are a pain to clean out.


----------



## Melensdad

Well things are looking good for the pool.  FINALLY.

Its crystal clear again.  I have to clean the filter about every 8 hours, but that should return to normal soon.  I need to get to the pool store and get some filter cleaner but I've got the alarm guys here doing an upgrade to my alarm system.  I had some extra security cameras so those are being put to good use as well.  

Oh, and now the heater is firing up too, so the water should be nice and warm by this evening when the next round of bad weather is due to hit our area!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

We only got up to 54 F today so the pool is not a priority. Had to break out the warm jacket again as tonight's low is going to 40.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you lucky guys my pool is the bering sea and the temp was 38 this morning where the he doubble tooth pick is the summer weather i have gotten used to feels like winter today


----------



## muleman RIP

Tell me about it! Last week we got to 91 one day and this week we are lucky to hit 60. This is the third time I have got the jacket back out. Wind chill right now is 44F. Will probably turn around and get muggy warm by next week.


----------



## D1005

I once had a slight problem with the clorinater.....








The best thing I can say about having a pool is, she got it in the divorce so I no longer have to contend with it!!!


----------



## Melensdad

D1005 said:


> I once had a slight problem with the clorinater.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing I can say about having a pool is, she got it in the divorce so I no longer have to contend with it!!!



Well I'm still happily married, but I think I spend less time in the swimming pool than I do in the bathtub, and I never take baths!


----------

